# Wtf No Protein Shake



## dms2425 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello, like 1 week ago I posted I had high cholesterol dunno if you guys remember the post, well anyways I had high cholesterol because of a pill I'm taking for acne right now, I went to the doctor today , she told me to stop taking that pill and give a bunch of lotions and stuff, I told her that I am taking protein shakes , so she said that maybe thats why I have acne , so she told me to spot taking the protein shake and my glutamine for 1 month to see how it goes, what can eat to replace the protein shake after workouts?? plz help appreciated


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 20, 2004)

find a new doctor


----------



## QuestionGuy (Oct 20, 2004)

she is a doctor so i dont wanna question her knowlege and authority, but after ur workouts you should maybe eat fish (maybe tuna or whatever you like) and you can top it off with some peanut butter and some oats, NOTE: DO NOT OVERDUE IT, calculate it so that all that stuff get in about 40 grams of protein and about 300 calls.......
now thats is what i would do i dont know about other people,


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

I believe, although I am only basing this only personal experience, that diet can have a profound effect on the development of acne.  My brother has a fairly serious acne problem.  As well, I used to get a small, but consistent, amount of acne.  When I started to eat healthy, my acne almost totally dissapeared.  I now get the occasional zit, but only one at a time.  My brother, who started to eat healthier after seeing my results, also noticed a lower occurence of new acne.  Is this conclusive scientific evidence?  No.  Is it worth trying?  That's up to you.  I don't think the protein shake is what's doing it.  Most likely, it is your diet as a whole.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> she is a doctor so i dont wanna question her knowlege and authority, but after ur workouts you should maybe eat fish (maybe tuna or whatever you like) and you can top it off with some peanut butter and some oats



Don't eat peanut butter after a workout.  Save that for about 30-60 minutes after your post workout meal.  You don't want to slow down the digestion of the sorely needed carbohydrates and protein with excess fat.


----------



## LAM (Oct 20, 2004)

acne and zits are not the same thing.  acne is genetic and can not be cured but it can be treated by various prescription medications....your diet does not cause acne but it can aggrevate it...


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> acne and zits are not the same thing.  acne is genetic and can not be cured but it can be treated by various prescription medications....your diet does not cause acne but it can aggrevate it...



Thanks for clearing that up.  Either way, I certainly had some acne prior to cleaning up my diet.  As well, the results with my brother still speak for themselves.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Oct 20, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Don't eat peanut butter after a workout.  Save that for about 30-60 minutes after your post workout meal.  You don't want to slow down the digestion of the sorely needed carbohydrates and protein with excess fat.




good point, i do it sometimes but jsut because im like totaly peanutbutter crazy and i cant help eating it


----------



## QuestionGuy (Oct 20, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I believe, although I am only basing this only personal experience, that diet can have a profound effect on the development of acne.  My brother has a fairly serious acne problem.  As well, I used to get a small, but consistent, amount of acne.  When I started to eat healthy, my acne almost totally dissapeared.  I now get the occasional zit, but only one at a time.  My brother, who started to eat healthier after seeing my results, also noticed a lower occurence of new acne.  Is this conclusive scientific evidence?  No.  Is it worth trying?  That's up to you.  I don't think the protein shake is what's doing it.  Most likely, it is your diet as a whole.




you are so totaly right man!!!, 6-7 years ago i used to eat shit food all the time and drink lots of freaking coke and my diet was just freaking nasty when i think about it now there is not way in hell i would drink a little bit of coke let alone eat anything i used to, but anyway maybe it was the puberty but maybe it was my diet because i used to have acne and shit and no it tttoooottttallllyyyy disapeared when i started eating right....i havnt had acne or a zit for a long time now and my face and skin looks healthy, so i think it is your diet, my doctor back then even told me that that is due to your diet...


----------



## dms2425 (Oct 20, 2004)

heres thing I do eat healthy and I still have acne, well I do cheat and have like 2 chocolate bars a week !


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

dms2425 said:
			
		

> heres thing I do eat healthy and I still have acne, well I do cheat and have like 2 chocolate bars a week !



What do you consider healthy?  Post your diet.  I'm not saying you don't, but a lot of people think they eat healthy when they really don't.

Either way, you may as well try going without the protein powder for a little bit.  You won't die without it.  Use egg whites in the mean time.  They are a good alternative fast absorbing form of protein.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> good point, i do it sometimes but jsut because im like totaly peanutbutter crazy and i cant help eating it



Haha!  I feelt that.  I ate peanut butter like 3 times yesterday.  It's awesome stuff.  I eat it twice per day on a regular basis.  Almond butter is also really good.  I always come crawling back to PB in the end though.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Oct 20, 2004)

Do you wash your face enough? Do you touch your face with your hands? If you do stop. Wash your face in the morning and at night and after your workout. Then dont touch your face with your hands, EVER! Even if your just resting your head on your hand. This helped me along with the Proactive meds. Oh ya, I heard that suger makes you break out more. Its not a solid fact but anything may help. Good luck.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 21, 2004)

Dude I feel your pain, I too was told by my Derm to stop taking all sorts of supplements permanently untill he gave me the word or I turn 18 maybe 19. I was 16 at the time taking a mix of Whey Protien, Liquid Amino Acid and Sterol Complex along with my Multi-Vitamin. I also had Creatine and some Weight Gainer for about 1 month. Well w/e I had no clue in my mind that supplements can cause breakouts. And it is true it can. The thing is some people are born "Acne Prone", witch means they basically have some sort of genetic thing that makes them breakout becuase of stupid shit that wouldint cause other people to breakout. I talked to my derm and we agreed I would stop and he gave me Minocycline at 75mg and 2 topical gels to put on during the day and at night time. I gotta say man im glad I did listen to what he had to say because it did work man. Redness went down, pimples went away and I was finally in control of things again. I said hey man im only 16 I got my whole life ahead of me ill just give my spare supplements to some of my boys and continue working out without taking anything. Dude and it did work I suggest you just drop the supplements for a good 6 months. Yes you will look slimer and maybe drop afew lbs on your bench or wut not but hey its worth the clear skin. As for getting your protien dude alot of stuff trigger breakouts when your acne prone, so you need to experiment. Fish (tuna) contains Iodine and Iodine is also in some Multi-Vitamins and Iodine may cause breakouts to acne prone people. Peanut butter and plain peanuts may also cause breakouts on some people, Sugar, and of course excess oil like fried foods. So i suggest you just stick to a very clean healthy diet and get your protien from red meat, chicken, turkey breasts. Just make sure none of them are fried ( if fried use olive oil and only alittle). You could also try "Brown rice protein" I know it doesint have the 50grams that Champion Whey Protien might have but its a safe type of protien you could use that wont make you breakout. If you got anymore questions bro just feel free to IM me on AIM: JuanTh3MagicWand good luck bro. 

-Juan

EDIT: Dairy products like milk, and cheese may also cause acne prone people breakouts. If you simply refuse to give up milk try using Soy Milk. I use it and it works fine and taste great to.


----------



## dms2425 (Oct 22, 2004)

ok thx everyone for the help reallly, it has helped me, I will drop the supplements and wash my face like crazy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't wash your face too often, it will cause your skin to produce more oil


----------



## wtfzor (Oct 22, 2004)

and don't use hot water.

 of course your doctor will tell you to stop drinking protein shakes, pffft.
 any fried/greasy food could aggrevate your acne, even things like peanut butter, beef, certain type of seafood, milk etc etc...
 note that i use the word "could".
 many people have acne problem when taking creatine(i think it has somehting to do with liver), but not protein shakes. you could try some herbs/green tea, they could help. also make sure you get up early in the morning.

 On the other hand, you don't really "need" protein shakes, it's not like without PWO shakes you won't grow, have a good diet and you will be big in no time. it's a psychological thing, get over it. PWO is there to help, but it's NOT everyhitng.


----------



## squanto (Oct 23, 2004)

im surprised nobody suggested.... drinking water! make sure youre getting enough water.
i have the same problem, and i dont take any supplements. i found they neither helped nor hurt my acne, but i stopped taking them for other reasons. i also use proactiv and that helps. i wash my sheets once a week with bleach. and try not to touch my face that much.

but hey, it cant hurt to get rid of the protein shake and replace it with normal food. food is better anyway.

and LAM, correction: acne CAN be cured by accutane. also, many people just grow out of it as they get older.

so while your diet may not be causing the acne, it cant hurt to clean up your diet, if its not already under control (i suggest recording what you eat and posting it here for feedback). you'll be healthier if you do that anyway. and stop with the supplements, theyre not necessary, and your doctor told you to.... you can always start em up again if you find it doesnt help.

id suggest trying some of these simple things before taking any oral drugs, they can really screw you up. hope this helps.


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

accutane controls acne it does not cure it.  

I actually can't think of many diseases that has been cured by the use of oral medications.  To cure a disease by an oral medication you would have to manipulate mRNA and DNA, which does not happen.  For a disease to be cured by through medication no further use of the medication would be necessary which means not even a maintenance dose which means a complete reversal...


----------



## dms2425 (Oct 23, 2004)

I was using accutane , the doctor told me to stop using it cause It made my cholesterol go high, and also I saw no results using the accutane, so she told me to stop using and also the supplements, well I already stoped using supplements.I really appreciate your help


----------



## squanto (Oct 23, 2004)

accutane is a drug that you take for a short time (6 months- 2 years) then stop taking.... no maintenance dose of accutane is required. it's the only drug on the market that cures acne (in most people) and is only used for people with extreme cases. you may be confused with a different drug... my sister and a good friend of mine both benefitted from accutane.

i honestly dont know the scientific side of accutane, but im pretty sure its supposed to change the hormone levels in the user's body.

the reason accutane is so attractive IS BECAUSE you dont have to keep taking it... its a terrible drug that wouldnt be worth getting rid of acne except for the fact that you only have to take it for a short time.


----------



## dms2425 (Oct 24, 2004)

I used accutane for 60 days and my cholesterol went crazy, so they derm decided that I should stop taking it


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

Craig uses B5 for his skin.

Only thing that has really cleared it up.  Accutane only worked for a shorttime.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree that for most it is a bane of puberty and most will 'grow out' of it. Accutane can have some very serious side effects. If one suffers from cystic (sp?) acne or a very bad case of acne, then maybe it is worth considering it.

I also agree that diet AND regular bowel movement can help.

I had a mild/mod acne. Once i crossed into my 30's i got sick and tired of controlling it with topical meds and decided to get serious with it. Doc prescribed accutane. I did it for 4 months. No side effects for me and no more acne. Just the occasional pimple. But accutane has kept the acne away.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 25, 2004)

Everyone is different so I'm not going to discredit anything anyone else has said, but I'll just relate my experience.

I had acne from age 13 to age 40.  I've eaten healthy since I was about 12 so diet had nothing to do with it. I've never had a sweet tooth so chocolate had nothing to do with it.  I've only started taking supplements about a year ago so supplements had nothing to do with it. I washed my face 2-3 times a day so washing had nothing to do with it.  Wow did it ever annoy me when ppl told me to wash my face more often.  I took antibiotics and some prescription topicals for about 10 years which helped to control it.

I changed skin doctors and the new doctor put me on accutaine.  Yes your cholesterol goes up temporarily but it goes back to normal.  I was on it for 5 months.  After having acne for decades it's now permanetly, and completely gone.  My cholesterol is now 163, and my trigycerides are 65, so don't worry about that.


----------



## djk80 (Oct 25, 2004)

if ur talking about acutane, i went off my protein stuff and creatine while on it...that stuff is hardcore and is hard enough on the liver as is


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2004)

djk80 said:
			
		

> if ur talking about acutane, i went off my protein stuff and creatine while on it...that stuff is hardcore and is hard enough on the liver as is



protein and creatine are hard on the liver ? according to what medical studies ?


----------



## djk80 (Oct 25, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> protein and creatine are hard on the liver ? according to what medical studies ?




no the acutane is


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree... everyone is different.

I know for a fact any problems i've had with acne are 100% due to diet.  Sugar always makes me break out.. it never fails. Dairy never gave me a problem.

I do have a propensity towards it though.  My dad has acne scars from when he was young, so it's in the genes.  Couple months ago I started taking tribulus & had an bad run with acne again.  Same with 6-oxo (used it alone, not as PCT).

I thank God for creatine combos & their delivery systems.. I was taking plain monohydrate with grape juice & I was breaking out like crazy!!  I haven't had an issue with v12 or swole.

I've considered accutane, but my dad went on it a while ago & it gave him problems with his cholesterol.. I just don't think something like that is worth taking, even though I know I would be fine.  Besides, it forces me to keep my diet clean  As long as I do I don't seem to have a problem with it.


----------

